# Time to think seriously about the draft



## endora60

May 23rd and June 28th are the big days. Draft time.

While I think there's a good core in Charlotte, who does everybody see as the kid most likely to be helpful to the Bobcats, either as a player or as trade bait for somebody we _do_ want?

Laurie


----------



## Diable

I think that I have already decided that the best player for the Cats would be Brandon Roy.Only other player I would take ahead of him if I were Charlotte would be Noah and he's not decided if he's coming out.I think Aldridge will be a good player,but IMO Roy is a better fit,especially if you decide to keep Melvin Ely.Of course I don't know who is available in Free Agency and it's possible that they could get a SG that way.

I don't think their frontline is terrible compared to Eastern Conference competition and they have one glaring hole in their line up.I have some hope that Roy could be the guy they could go to down the stretch to help them win close games.He was amazing at Washington which played tons of close games and would have been a horrendous team w/o him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Trade down to get a SG, Roy or Redick. Either way, there's nothing for this team at #3.


----------



## iverson101

Roy or Carney would fit in well, I don't think they are the best players available in the top 3 of the draft though.


----------



## Carbo04

Roy easily.


----------



## endora60

I'd go with Reddick, personally. Roy as a second choice, but if Reddick's available, I go with him.

Is Bickerstaff still as high on Morrison as he was a couple months ago? If so, what's he plan to do with him if he gets him?

Laurie


----------



## step

Yay, I've swayed everyone to the darkside.



> I'd go with Reddick, personally. Roy as a second choice, but if Reddick's available, I go with him.


Can I ask why? Reddick is a great college player, but how well do you see it translating to the pros?



> Trade down to get a SG, Roy or Redick. Either way, there's nothing for this team at #3.


I still stand by my comment, whoever wants Roy will have to take him high. Atlanta, Chicago, Charlotte, Orlando and other teams should be / will be hot on his heels.

Carney is another player that I'm interested in, he's hasn't gotten it together as much as Roy, but he's far the better athlete of the two.

I wonder if Rudy Gay is still an option for Bickerstaff aswell, he's definitely got the body and the talent, he just seems to be so intimidated at times, I wonder if that can really change. Also the idea of moving Wallace to the two interests me aswell.


----------



## cv3bandwagon

Personally as an outsider looking in admiring on a team rebulding the right way. I see Lamarcus Aldrige fitting in well for you guya his fineese game will compliment Emeka'a power game so well and realy Brezec is nice just not great. With Aldrige, Oakafour and Wallace in the froncourt you would have an amazing froncourt especially on defense. In the secound round or free agency you can easily get your off guard there a dime a dozen perhaps Richard Roby, Shannon Brown or Marcus Williams(AZ) if he falls, all would be nice offensice solid shooting off-guards for you.


----------



## nutmeged3

I am pretty sure we owe our 2nd round pick to the Clippers for Ely and Eddie House


----------



## cv3bandwagon

I'm sorry I did not know that. Still bigs like Aldrige are harder to find then guards like JJ and Roy, the key is to keep building slowly and surely with the right parts for you guys I think, you guys have the potenial to be special if you do.

I'm sure it would not be hard to obtain a secound rounder or late first either to grab just a solid shooting guard.


----------



## endora60

Aldridge sounds good, but the combo you're talking about--Aldridge, Wallace and Okafor--is iffy at best. Honestly, I don't see Emeka Okafor able to contribute hard enough long enough for that trio to get comfortable with one another.

Aldridge is still a fine idea, though.

Laurie


----------



## Diable

Yeah the Cats only have one pick in this draft.I guess it probably won't be worse than 4th unless two teams get lucky in the lottery

I really don't think the Cats will pick Rudy Gay unless they think his talent is a lot better than any other player at their position of need.They have a hard line philosophy on working hard and Gay seems to be completely disinterested about 40% of the time.I don't doubt his talent,but personally I have Brandon Roy rated ahead of him and Morrison.

I don't think Roy makes it out of the top five unless all the good players come off the fence and get into the draft.I don't think you can trade down and get a player with the potential to make an impact.If you could get another pick and still get Roy you have to trade down though.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

If this team manages to figure who wants Roy, and they have the advantage. Make a trade with them, Reddick will be the good fallback option. Trade the pick for the other team's + filler. Might get a quality guy for the filler. But if JJ and Roy on the board, I'd pick Roy- he's more talented and more desired by a number of teams. He's got very good trade value.


----------



## endora60

Update:



> *Bobcats won't draft worse than 6th in June*
> *Charlotte wins draw with Hawks to end tie*
> RICK BONNELL
> [email protected]
> As of Friday morning, the Charlotte Bobcats can lock in on their six favorites in the 2006 draft.
> 
> Sixth is the worst the Bobcats can pick in the June 28 draft, after they won a blind draw with the Atlanta Hawks to break a tie. The Bobcats and Hawks each finished 26-56, the third-worst record in the NBA.
> 
> The first three picks are determined by a weighted lottery held May 23 among the teams missing the playoffs. The Bobcats will have 138 out of 1,000 chances in that lottery, one more chance than the Hawks. If the top three picks go to teams other than the Bobcats, Portland Trail Blazers (21-61) and New York Knicks (23-59), then the Bobcats will choose sixth.
> 
> The Knicks have already promised their pick to the Chicago Bulls as part of the trade for center Eddy Curry.
> 
> These tiebreakers can be significant. Last season the Bobcats lost a tiebreaker with the New Orleans Hornets that allowed the Hornets to draft likely rookie of the year Chris Paul.
> 
> The Bobcats have no second-round pick. They owe that pick to the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> Lottery Chances (out of 1,000)
> 
> 
> Team Record Chances
> Portland (21-61) 250
> New York* (23-59) 199
> Charlotte (26-56) 138
> Atlanta (26-56) 137
> Toronto (27-55) 88
> Minnesota (33-49) 53
> Boston (33-49) 53
> Houston (34-48) 23
> Golden State (34-48) 22
> Seattle (35-47) 11
> Orlando (36-46) 8
> New Orleans (38-44) 7
> Philadelphia (38-44) 6
> Utah (41-41) 5
> 
> 
> * Knicks owe their pick to the Chicago Bulls.


Charlotte.com


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde

Either Brandon Roy, or Andrea Bargnani. You can move Wallace to the 2 if you decide on Bargnani (that is if he is still available) and if you decide on Roy, Wallace stays at the 3. Pretty safe, solid picks for a safe, and solid team.
What I wouldn't do however, is draft Reddick. Just because he is somewhat of a hometown hero, and has an amazing radar (on the college level) doesn't mean he would be a good fit in Bernie's system. In fact, he would be quite the opposite. I want y'all to close your eyes, and think long and hard about another player that was lights-out in college. He went and still goes by the name of Keith Van Horn, who currently warms the bench for the Dallas Mavericks. I envision J.J. Reddick being the same type of player.

The only team that I think he can excel with is the Houston Rockets, as he would be an excellent third option behind Tracy McGrady, and Yao Ming. Anytime either of those two players was in trouble, they could kick it out to Reddick for an automatic three.

What you guys need is an automatic scoring threat. Someone who can create his own shot. Someone that needs the ball when the game is on the line. And, if Charlotte gets a higher pick than Portland, then my guess would be that they pick up Adam Morrison out of Gonzaga. He would be the best fit for the 'Cats, and I also think the 'Cats would be the best fit for Morrison. 

But if Morrison is taken already, I say Roy, or Bargnani.


----------



## endora60

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> What I wouldn't do however, is draft Reddick. Just because he is somewhat of a hometown hero, and has an amazing radar (on the college level) doesn't mean he would be a good fit in Bernie's system. In fact, he would be quite the opposite. I want y'all to close your eyes, and think long and hard about another player that was lights-out in college. He went and still goes by the name of Keith Van Horn, who currently warms the bench for the Dallas Mavericks. I envision J.J. Reddick being the same type of player.


Why? How're you seeing those two in any way the same?




> What you guys need is an automatic scoring threat. Someone who can create his own shot. Someone that needs the ball when the game is on the line. And, if Charlotte gets a higher pick than Portland, then my guess would be that they pick up Adam Morrison out of Gonzaga. He would be the best fit for the 'Cats, and I also think the 'Cats would be the best fit for Morrison.


I agree. Morrison's still top of my Hit Parade, if he's available. He's cornerstone material, IMO.

Laurie


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde

endora60 said:


> Why? How're you seeing those two in any way the same?


Because they both were big scorers in college, were compared to Larry Bird, and do nothing more than shoot from long-range. Questionable defense is also a characteristic of the two. IMHO, Reddick isn't even worth wasting a first round pick on. The guy is going to be a major bust in the league unless he gets drafted by Houston. That is the only way that guy will have a somewhat decent career. 

And, now that I look further into things, the Blazers are moving more towards drafting Andrea Bargnani. So, it looks like you'll get your man after all. I think Ammo will look good in a Bobcats uni. :biggrin:


----------



## endora60

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> And, now that I look further into things, the Blazers are moving more towards drafting Andrea Bargnani. So, it looks like you'll get your man after all. I think Ammo will look good in a Bobcats uni. :biggrin:


Where's the source for that, please? That'd be _wonderful_ for Charlotte, but last I read a couple days ago, Nate McMillan still thought the sun rose and set on Adam Morrison and was going all-out to get him. Bargnani would do well for them, and I've talked to several Blazers fans who'd love to have him above Morrison, but supposedly Nate's still high on Adam.

Laurie


----------



## step

> Bargnani would do well for them, and I've talked to several Blazers fans who'd love to have him above Morrison, but supposedly Nate's still high on Adam.


Good, I want the Bulls to be able to pick from the cream of the crop!


----------



## shookem

With a froncourt of Okafor/Brezec/May, I don't know how the Bobcats could pass on Alridge, Bargnani, Morrison, Thomas.

It looks like this team is still in the long term rebuilding mode, so I'd go with Thomas first, then Bargnani then Morrison.


----------



## nutmeged3

We got the 3rd pick not bad


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Draft Brandon Roy and trade down if needed.


----------



## step

3rd pick, pretty much in the drivers seat to pick Morrison, a big or Roy.



> Draft Brandon Roy and trade down if needed.


Drafting Brandon Roy might require trading up. With Colangelo at the helm who knows who he'll pick. He could go with the "safe" choice and friend of Bosh, Aldridge. Or he could add Roy for need. Not to mention the rumours that they might want Bargnani, which really doesn't make sense to me.
Villaneuva is already out of position with Bosh at the 4, where in the hell will Bargnani play? He's not quick enough for the wing or strong enough for the middle, and with Bosh not budging for Villaneuva, I don't expect him to do so for Bargnani.


----------



## Diable

I've already floated the idea of trading down one spot with the Portland board.They have picks #30 and #31.If the Blazers want to pick Morrison badly enough to give us either of those picks to move up one spot then I would pull the trigger bang bang and not think twice.I would be willing to take less,but I have no idea what Bernie's thinking is.

I am willing to do that deal and then do another if we only drop down far enough the we still end up with Roy who is the player I really want to start with.


----------



## Carbo04

Toronto and Chicago with better picks than us? What a bunch of ****.


----------



## Tince

Diable said:


> I've already floated the idea of trading down one spot with the Portland board.They have picks #30 and #31.If the Blazers want to pick Morrison badly enough to give us either of those picks to move up one spot then I would pull the trigger bang bang and not think twice.I would be willing to take less,but I have no idea what Bernie's thinking is.
> 
> I am willing to do that deal and then do another if we only drop down far enough the we still end up with Roy who is the player I really want to start with.


 It would be difficult to try and swap picks with Portland and still convince them you'd take Morrison if they don't do the trade. I don't think Portland is sold on Morrison either, which would make it even harder. 

Best chance of swapping picks with Portland would require they fall in love with Morrison and you prove you have another team willing to trade to #3 and take him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

step said:


> 3rd pick, pretty much in the drivers seat to pick Morrison, a big or Roy.
> 
> 
> Drafting Brandon Roy might require trading up. With Colangelo at the helm who knows who he'll pick. He could go with the "safe" choice and friend of Bosh, Aldridge. Or he could add Roy for need. Not to mention the rumours that they might want Bargnani, which really doesn't make sense to me.
> Villaneuva is already out of position with Bosh at the 4, where in the hell will Bargnani play? He's not quick enough for the wing or strong enough for the middle, and with Bosh not budging for Villaneuva, I don't expect him to do so for Bargnani.


Interesting. Colangelo make Villanueva work, but picking another similar player this time would be just foolish. So far, I'm convinced Aldrige is their choice, because he has roughly as much potential (ugh) as Roy. They are both solid picks, but I think Aldrige would end their tragic center controversy of Hoffa or Sow. MoPete is a serviceable wing for now.

Anyone have thoughts on how Tyrus Thomas factors into all this? Not many people talk about him.


----------



## step

> but I think Aldrige would end their tragic center controversy of Hoffa or Sow.


Ugh, I really want to know what in the earth made Babcock chose him. It's a shame to think they could of had Jameer Nelson, Andre Iguodala or even Josh Smith.

Anyways the thought of Aldridge at the C just makes me shudder. Everything just points to pushover at that position to me.


> Colangelo make Villanueva work


Colangelo? eh.
Anyways, I can understand having him at the 3, he's somehow quicker than Bosh and you really want him on the court, I just don't see him being that successful on the wing for long periods of time.


> Anyone have thoughts on how Tyrus Thomas factors into all this? Not many people talk about him.


Mainly because he really wouldn't complement the roster that well. They're set with the two C's and they really don't need another forward who would operate near or in the post. Even with my doubts (hey i'm no GM) Aldridge may provide them with a decent C, and Bargnani gives them a great outside threat. Thomas just makes no sense.
I won't bother going into it as draftexpress says it better than I could.


> It would not be a stretch to say that he has a higher ceiling that any other player in this draft class considering his physical attributes and how long he’s been playing basketball, but his intangibles lead you to believe that he also has what it takes to actually realize that potential as well.


He's listed at 6-9 215lbs, but rumours have growing an inch and already gaining 15lbs of muscle. It's quite scary to think of a 6-10 power forward with a 40+ inch vertical.

I have them picking Bargnani, he's talented and makes the most sense, even if he's a 4 . I actually don't see the hiring of Benetton Treviso boss Gherardini playing much of a factor in this, which actually amuses me, I don't know why.


----------



## endora60

Carbo04 said:


> Toronto and Chicago with better picks than us? What a bunch of ****.


Dunno about Toronto, but I think Chicago's doing it with New York's pick...and the Knicks were worse than we were, so that makes sense. Not sure how the Gods of Basketball gave us a better pick than Portland, though; poor Blazers really reeked. Not going to argue with it, though :biggrin: 

Laurie


----------



## step

> Not sure how the Gods of Basketball gave us a better pick than Portland, though; poor Blazers really reeked.


Well the worse team barely ever gets the #1 pick, they only get a 25% chance.


----------



## endora60

step said:


> Well the worse team barely ever gets the #1 pick, they only get a 25% chance.


I know...and I understand that keeps teams from deliberately tanking in order to get the first choice--but when you're thinking of a man as naturally competitive as Nate McMillan, it's hard to even consider the possibility that he might ever tank a game, much less a season. Portland sucked dreadfully, but they sucked honestly, and in a perfect system they'd've gotten the first pick.

Laurie


----------



## step

> Portland sucked dreadfully, but they sucked honestly, and in a perfect system they'd've gotten the first pick.


I do agree, it is a shame at times when the worst team is dealt another blow. Not only did they not get the #1, they fell to lowest spot possible.


----------



## endora60

step said:


> I do agree, it is a shame at times when the worst team is dealt another blow. Not only did they not get the #1, they fell to lowest spot possible.


Hellish bad karma they've got going on up there. I hope they can recoup; sad to see a proud franchise like that one collapse so completely.

Not at Charlotte's expense, though....:wink:

Laurie


----------



## step

> Hellish bad karma they've got going on up there. I hope they can recoup; sad to see a proud franchise like that one collapse so completely.


Sad thing is, it's not going to get any better. Rebuilding takes time, a lot of it, as a Chicago fan I know .

Reports have them cleaning house, which is a great start. They need to rid themselves off Miles and Randolph, I'm suprised they haven't tried to work something out for say Jalen Rose's expiring contract. :clown:


----------



## endora60

step said:


> Rebuilding takes time, a lot of it, as a Chicago fan I know .


Awww [[[step]]]] Things are improving for the Bulls. Have faith; things are improving.



> Reports have them cleaning house, which is a great start. They need to rid themselves off Miles and Randolph, I'm suprised they haven't tried to work something out for say Jalen Rose's expiring contract. :clown:


There was a rumor yesterday going around on LakersUnderground that had Cookie, Devean and I don't remember who else going to Portland in exchange for Darius Miles and Steve Blake. Not sure, but I think it was debunked almost immediately. Somehow the Blazers _have_ to get rid of Miles and Randolph, you're right. Can't even try to rebuild with those two still there.

Laurie


----------



## step

> There was a rumor yesterday going around on LakersUnderground that had Cookie, Devean and I don't remember who else going to Portland in exchange for Darius Miles and Steve Blake. Not sure, but I think it was debunked almost immediately.


Noone really wants Darius and Phil is actually quite fond of Cookie, I can easily see why it was debunked almost immediately.


> Things are improving for the Bulls. Have faith; things are improving.


I was more referring to the dreadful 6 year span that was beyond torture.

Question, anyone have some info on the 'Cats scouting department. I just find it strange that majority of others teams have been quite active so far and from what I can tell the 'Cats have done nothing.


----------



## nutmeged3

step said:


> Question, anyone have some info on the 'Cats scouting department. I just find it strange that majority of others teams have been quite active so far and from what I can tell the 'Cats have done nothing.


The only thing ive seen is Rudy Gay is going to be brought in for a workout

http://www.draftexpress.com/workout.php?tid=12


----------



## step

> The only thing ive seen is Rudy Gay is going to be brought in for a workout


And to top things off, Bickerstaff supposedly went over to Europe to catch a glimpse of Bargnani in action


----------



## TM

WTChan said:


> Draft Brandon Roy and trade down if needed.


I like that idea. He'd definitely be available say around 7 or 8. What would they try to get for in return?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

TM said:


> I like that idea. He'd definitely be available say around 7 or 8. What would they try to get for in return?


7 or 8? No way. I think Roy could (bear with me) could go #1 overall, pending an excellent workout and a mediocre one by Aldridge. I don't see MoPete anywhere in Toronto's future.


----------



## ziggy66

Brandon Roy is very good, But I can't see Toronto or anybody else being able to justify a number 1 overall pick of Roy with their fanbase.
If the GM for any franchise made that pick, then their job would instantly be on the line.
You just can't pick a guard #1 overall unless you're sure hes going to be a multi-time all star. With Roy thats not a certainty.
Now, If hes sitting there at #3 and Charlotte drafts him, then I have absolutely no problem with it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Things can change quite a bit in the workouts. I think Aldridge's stock could drop because of the bench-press test. And I thought Babcock's job was on the line when he picked Villanueva last year.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

My bet is on Charlotte picking either Morrison or Gay, one of them is bound to be there for sure when they pick. I like Roy too and wouldn't mind it as much if the Cats pick him, but I'd rather have one of the two that I stated. The fact is that they should get an impact swingman regardless. We'll just have to wait on the workouts though...


----------



## Reep

WhoDaBest23 said:


> My bet is on Charlotte picking either Morrison or Gay, one of them is bound to be there for sure when they pick. I like Roy too and wouldn't mind it as much if the Cats pick him, but I'd rather have one of the two that I stated. The fact is that they should get an impact swingman regardless. We'll just have to wait on the workouts though...


Roy does seem to make a lot of sense for you guys, but how do you see Morrison or Gay fitting in with Wallace?


----------



## step

> Roy does seem to make a lot of sense for you guys, but how do you see Morrison or Gay fitting in with Wallace?


Quite easily, shift Wallace down to his natural spot. As HKF said in the other thread, he's only 6'6/6'7.


----------



## HKF

People keep talking about offense, but ideally, this is what Charlotte has coming into 2007-08, which is when they should begin their ascent into a playoff contender.

G - Raymond Felton
G - Gerald Wallace
F - Rudy Gay
F - Emeka Okafor
C - Primoz Brezec

Bench
G - Matt Carroll 
G - Alan Anderson
F - Sean May
F - ?
C - ? 

Now should the Bobcats get a good pick next year (say No. 4-6), they have a chance at Brandan Wright, Joakim Noah, Thaddeus Young, Roy Hibbert, which would give them a young nucleus but fill needs.

I think they should stay with the young group, bring in some cheap vets and then next year, go for broke. Since Felton is going to have an all-star caliber season next year, I mean don't lie you can all feel it, that means this team is going to have to extend him sooner rather then later. Bernie already did it by giving him an extension (to 3 years). 

If Rudy Gay lands in Charlotte (as I expect), I am selecting him as the rookie of the year.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> People keep talking about offense, but ideally, this is what Charlotte has coming into 2007-08, which is when they should begin their ascent into a playoff contender.
> 
> G - Raymond Felton
> G - Gerald Wallace
> F - Rudy Gay
> F - Emeka Okafor
> C - Primoz Brezec
> 
> Bench
> G - Matt Carroll
> G - Alan Anderson
> F - Sean May
> F - ?
> C - ?
> 
> Now should the Bobcats get a good pick next year (say No. 4-6), they have a chance at Brandan Wright, Joakim Noah, Thaddeus Young, Roy Hibbert, which would give them a young nucleus but fill needs.
> 
> I think they should stay with the young group, bring in some cheap vets and then next year, go for broke. Since Felton is going to have an all-star caliber season next year, I mean don't lie you can all feel it, that means this team is going to have to extend him sooner rather then later. Bernie already did it by giving him an extension (to 3 years).
> 
> If Rudy Gay lands in Charlotte (as I expect), I am selecting him as the rookie of the year.


i'm with you 100% for the bobcats to get gay(dont ask what my motivation is).


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

How can you put Wallace at SG? The guy can't shoot.


----------



## Diable

Neither Gay nor Wallace can play SG...And I see no reason to think that Gay is going to be half as good as Wallace at SF.Gay certainly can't play PF better than the players we already have and it's really hard to see how he could fit in with the Bobcats unless you can trade him for a SG.


----------



## nbanoitall

this is what ive been saying about Bernie Bickerstaff and the bobcats. Bernie is going to want Gay, and reports indicate he does. Ive posted on this board that Bernie would want Gay before the report or his workout ever happened. However the rest of the front office is going to suggest Adam Morrison. Wallace could play SG if Morrison is in the lineup, however you cant start gay and wallace together. Youd shoot worse than the nuggets from the perimeter.

I dont think Bickerstaff wants Morrison... and Roy's backout of workouts and well as his previous injuries may tempt Bernie to draft down and take a more prototypical "bernie" type player. That would be Rodney Carney. Carney could play the two.


----------



## nutmeged3

Looks like we will have a 2nd round pick in the draft



> Orlando Fl--Although it's not yet official, it appears the Charlotte Bobcats will have a second round pick -- 50th overall -- in the June 28 NBA draft.
> 
> Orlando Magic general manager Otis Smith told Bobcats' counterpart Bernie Bickerstaff Thursday that the Magic will not exercise their option on the Sacramento Kings' second-round pick.
> 
> So instead, that Kings pick (No. 50) would go to the Bobcats to complete the deal for point guard Jason Hart. The Bobcats lost their own second-round pick to the Los Angeles Clippers in a previous deal that involved Melvin Ely and Eddie House.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Now we can either keep it, or give it to a team that we traded a 2nd rounder for


----------



## HB

Rudy would look nice on your team


----------

